# little paintjob ;)



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok decided to do a slight paintjob on my pc so why not do a little step by step to show the progress .i may of missed a few steps out lol forgot to get pics all of the times.
ok starting with this one
striped pc case








few of the parts and few spares i found lol








scraps case behind anyone need a little bit of metal let me know lol


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey not bad. I really like that SATA cable you have there. The coiled one. I didn't think you could get them like that.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think a nice mat black would be nice insde that case. Perhaps something with a nice contrast to your components to give that nice standout look.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think a nice mat black would be nice inside that case. Perhaps something with a nice contrast to your components to give that nice standout look.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

dderek ist actualy just a straight one mate wrap yours round a pencil tight then slip the pencil out and youl be left with that lol. all mine are like that normaly as they stretch like a phone cord and keep themself as small as they can lol 

already painted case ill upload pics now
drew


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey I'll have to try the pencil trick. It doesn't crimp the cable enough the dissipate any performance....


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok heres the painted shell should be dry enough to start mounting stuff now as been in a hot room for a few hours
pic of the original front and the new one(new one is the top one with fan)








new front by itself








rear








inside with the mobo mounts and them copper strips thingys lol(feel free to tell me what they actualy cauled)


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I Love the new paint job....pretty sweet with the glossy white and black with the nice fan insert...looks like a successful redo. Now's the chance for you to put some really nice cable ties that have the sticky backs on them. They stick to the sides on the interior of the case and keep all the cables nice and neat. Would be nice to keep the interior clean and clutter free also great for airflow plus you can get at stuff easier for upgrades.

Jones


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

finaly finished. i found a few metal cable tie thingys soo i tidy's most the wiring hid alot behind the mobo looks well so far heres the last few pics now for you lot thanks for reading
































bottom blank is what there all guna be like once i get them done









thanks for looking


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey pretty sweet looking rig. I really like the front. The way you did it with the black and white looks sweet. Your case lookds pretty big on the inside....not too much clutter in there.

Jones


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

bit or spagetti wiring up top but i had an idea of braided sheath over them which i realised i couldnt do as its metal lol sooo will be goin to local pc supplier during week to get some of that nylon sheath to cover the wiring either white or uv not sure yet


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Get UV and a cathode or two, they look damn good all glowing.
Like this:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

You need a few more dialup modems imo.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Jtsou said:


> You need a few more dialup modems imo.


lol. 
I just saw theres 3 of them.

no worse than having 5 NICs......


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hehe. 

Dialup......Good times....Good times.....


















NOT!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

One suggestion here I'd make, is get rid of that ribbon cable. Replace it with a round one, besides that very nice man!
More picture less words!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You can split your ribbon cable down (carefully) and make it into a round one. I know what you mean about dial up PCI cards, I have a box of about 25 of them, sat doing nothing. No-one buys them either so they are scrap.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah there useless realy. i still have to pick up a sata disk drive so i can remove the ribbon alltogether its a dam ugly looking thing. the card next to the modem cards i have no idea what its for has a spike coming from the back of it and a yellow and green light


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

at bottom left? Almost looks like a wifi NIC?


----------



## seriouslogic (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i think so too. i just had a look at my d-link air pci card and looks pretty much the same. nice job on the mod though. looks sweet.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I like the color scheme nice work


----------

